# Porkchops



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I need a really tasty recipe using boneless porkchops (not the ribs). Anyone have one handy? I've seen a couple of good looking one's on the net but just wondering if someone might have one they have tried and know to be excellent.


----------



## BAD KARMA (Dec 27, 2004)

filly said:


> I need a really tasty recipe using boneless porkchops (not the ribs). Anyone have one handy? I've seen a couple of good looking one's on the net but just wondering if someone might have one they have tried and know to be excellent. [/QUO
> 
> Filly:
> What I like to do is real simple. Tenderize the chops with a mallet(not one from the tool box, the actual tool designed for the job), dip in a little egg wash, then salt,pepper,granulated garlic and onion powder. Roll in some seasoned bread crumbs, pan fry in some vegie oil with 1 tablespoon of butter until gloden brown and delicious. Serve with mashed spuds or even better Uncle Bens rice with butter. I have more advanced recipies but I like my food simple! Hope this helps you out!!!! -ERIC :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Grill Creations (I think) has a spicy southwest marinade that is really good. Just mix the marinade with veg. oil and water (it will be more of a paste) and rub it on the pork chops and let sit in the fridge for a few hours.

When grilling I always take the meat out and let it get close to room temp, it helps cut down cooking time and cooks the meat evenly. Cook them on the grill at 350.....but don't overcook....nothing is worse than a pork chop that is dry as a leather dress shoe.

Serve with mixed veggies, potato or side of you liking for a good meal.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Both of those sound wonderful........I just usually do salt and pepper then grill. Easy, but I like those ideas. I'll have to give them a try


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

2/3 c soy sauce
1/2 tsp ginger
1/2 cup (yes that much) sugar
little bit of garlic powder


mix together, marinate chops in and then bake with marinade poured over top. it's awesome!!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Filly-

The key to porkchops is not to overcook them. The pork we get now has virtually no intramuscular fat (marbling) which means the meat will get really dried out if overcooked. Here's what I'd do.

Season the chops with salt, pepper, and a little thyme. Put some olive oil in a skillet over medium high heat. Cook the chops until done to your liking. I use touch to determine but you could cut into the side to make sure. Remove the chops from the pan. Don't drain the pan!

Now, add a couple cloves minced garlic, 1 tsp thyme, 1/4 C red wine, and 1/4 C chicken stock (or water with a bullion cube in it) to the pan and scrape up the tasty browned bits. Allow the liquid to reduce by half or so, season with salt and pepper, and now you have a tasty sauce to use on the chops! Really easy and tasty. I like to have mushed taters with pork chops but the sauce goes good on virtually anything. Good luck!

SB


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Sear both sides of the chops in a big frying pan. Just enough so the outside begins to brown. Take the chops out and set aside. Use the frying pan to make a gravy. Any kind of gravy will work, but I like to use brown gravy mix (2 packages). Once the gravy is made mix in two cans of cream of mushroom soup. heat until warm. In a 9 X 13 pan mix the chops, soup/gravy, a diced onion and some mushrooms together and cover with foil. Season to taste. Cook at 350 degrees for 45-60 minutes. Serve over potatoes.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys/gals! Gonna try CL's tonight and will save these for a later date!! I'll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

ok the results are in:

CL's recipe ROCKS!!! OMG that stuff is so good! Of course Mr. Filly thought it was only O.K. I also fixed them using Bad Karma's recipe and he loved those. I thought they were delish as well although I put a little too much salt on them and they don't work well when the chops are almost 1" thick! I had to nuke in the micro to finish cooking all the way bc they cooked a little to fast in the skillet. Made some mashed potatoes with recipe from BK and broccoli with CL's and man I'm in heaven! Thanks guys for all the input. Next time I cook chop loins, I'll try some of the other styles.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

You are missing out on the brine. 

Take a heaping tablespoon of brown sugar. 2 tbl of salt. Pepper, paprika.. Just a pinch and melt that in some warm water. Add that to your chops and cover with cold water. Let sit for 4 hrs min.. All day if you can. 

1 Hr before you cook take out the chops. Put them in another marinade of lemon juice, pepper, olive oil and crushed garlic. Grill those at low until you hit MED. Yes Medium. The brine will make it ok. Best pork you have ever had.


----------

